
Scaleway C2 Ramp Up: 10 000 BareMetal Servers per Month - edouardb
https://blog.scaleway.com/2016/06/07/c2-ramp-up-10000-baremetal-servers-month/
======
tmikaeld
Yeah, it's very cost effective and with good performance.. etc.. But, without
ECC memory - I wouldn't use it for critical apps.

~~~
Gys
I looked it up and ECC memory means Error Correcting. Is ECC memory used
normally by providers like AWS, Google and Digital Ocean ?

~~~
tmikaeld
You can't really rely on the data staying intact without it, because if you
write data from a faulty RAM you will corrupt it and also the backups you
write.

And it doesn't matter what file system you use.

AWS: [http://serverfault.com/questions/433221/does-amazon-
ec2-and-...](http://serverfault.com/questions/433221/does-amazon-ec2-and-rds-
have-ecc-memory/455661)

DigitalOceans Website: "All cloud servers are built on powerful Hex Core
machines with dedicated ECC Ram and RAID SSD storage."

